# Wooden Soap Boxes



## Guest (Jun 2, 2011)

I have wooden soap boxes that were made for me.  When I first started making soap I would line them with meat cutting paper...very expensive...lots of work. I now line them with plastic garbage bags which I was in my machine and re-use them.  At first I had a hard time working with the plastic, then I started wetting the inside of the wooden box, the plastic stuck to the wood.  If you take a moment and smooth the plastic as well as to push it into the corners you get a nice square soap loaf!


----------



## cthylla (Jun 5, 2011)

I may have to try this!  I also have a wood mold, and hate lining it.  Others have mentioned using contact paper to line the molds, too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, I hope you do try it.  I am making soap as we speak, lavender and a fragrance called pink sugar.  They are both very popular with my clients.  I am going to also try today putting the soap boxes into the freezer to prevent the color change when the soap heats up as I put organic coconut milk in my soap.


----------



## cinta (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea.

I have gotten into the habit of lining my wooden moulds with freezer paper as soon as I unmould a batch...then when I make my next batch, the moulds are already lined. It just seems like much less of a hassle if I do it like that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I took my soap out of the wooden boxes to day after putting them in the freezer for 6 hours yesterday.  I made two soaps using identical recipes, but different scents, the lavender soap has not heated up, but I can feel the soap log made with pink sugar is slightly warm.  Anxious to cut it.  I am going to put some of my soap photos on to a sight online so that I can share them.


----------

